
Kotlin Coroutines. Make it make sense - adoranwodo
https://adorahack.com/kotlin-coroutines-make-it-make-sense
======
ColinWright
Wondering if the author is aware of how this looks on some browsers:

[https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/MoreStupidLightGreyOnGrey_...](https://www.solipsys.co.uk/images/MoreStupidLightGreyOnGrey_20190527120844.png)

Light grey on lighter grey is _really_ hard to read.

